# My dog ate grapes! I need advice!



## TheNightOwl (Sep 27, 2009)

I didn't know grapes were toxic to dogs until AFTER I fed my sweet 15 wk 30 lbs english bulldog pup about 5 of them today. I researched vet info online and found out that the best thing to do is make him throw them up and eat burnt toast, which I did both, and he seems to be doing fine, but I was wondering if anyone has experienced this before or has any advice on what to do next or if he'll be alright...I'm really worried...


----------



## alistair_23 (Sep 23, 2009)

i dont think theres anything wrong in giving him some grapes... we also give our dog grapes .... but u cannot give ur dog salty or chocolate (like coco,cadbury) stuff


----------



## Bikhi Akhbar (May 26, 2009)

i posted this in your other thread about the same thing.



> your dog should be fine. as long as your dog didn't ingest anything caustic or too acidic inducing vomiting won't really hurt.
> 
> i had to do it to little Bikhi a few weeks ago when i thought she might have eaten mouse poisoning. she hadn't but i wasn't sure.
> 
> don't worry about it.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

alistair_23 said:


> i dont think theres anything wrong in giving him some grapes... we also give our dog grapes .... but u cannot give ur dog salty or chocolate (like coco,cadbury) stuff


The fact is, grapes and raisins should NOT be given to dogs.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Here's a few links:
http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/raisins.asp
http://www.vetinfo.com/dtoxin.html
http://www.petplace.com/dogs/are-grapes-and-raisins-really-toxic/page1.aspx
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grape_and_raisin_toxicity_in_dogs

Nobody knows why grapes/raisins are toxic, but they are....though I think it has usually taken more than 5 grapes to show toxicity in the affected dogs. One source said 7 grapes, another said 10-12 grapes for a 20-pound dog.


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

alistair_23 said:


> i dont think theres anything wrong in giving him some grapes... we also give our dog grapes .... but u cannot give ur dog salty or chocolate (like coco,cadbury) stuff


dogs should not have grapes they are toxic

here is a list of things your dogs should not eat.
*Grapes and Raisins*: Grapes and raisins can cause kidney failure in dogs. As little as a single serving of raisins can kill a dog.
*Onions*: Onions destroy red blood cells and can cause anemia. 
*Chocolate*: Chocolate can cause seizures, coma and death. Baker’s chocolate is the most dangerous. A dog can consume milk chocolate and appear to be fine because it is not as concentrated, but it is still dangerous. 
*Coffee, Coffee grounds, tea and tea bags*: Drinks/foods containing caffeine cause many of the same symptoms chocolate causes
*Avocados*: The fruit, pit and plant are all toxic. They can cause difficulty breathing and fluid accumulation in the chest, abdomen and heart. 
Nutmeg: Nutmeg can cause tremors, seizures and death 
Apples, Cherries, Peaches PITS and similar fruit are great for your dog - HOWEVER, the seeds of these fruits contain cyanide, which is poisonous to dogs as well as humans. Unlike humans, dogs do not know to stop eating at the core/pit and easily ingest them. It can also become lodged in the intestines and kill the dog in 24 hours with no warning.

----I think that your dog will be fine if it indeed just ate 5, for your dogs weight and from what i have read. i think he will be okay.


----------



## mollyshuman (Aug 26, 2009)

I had always fed my schnauzer grapes..not everyday, but enough...when he was 11 he went into kidney failure and we had to put him down. I had never known grapes were toxic until I came across it on the internet. Grapes cause kidney problems in dogs. Schnauzers are prone to kidney disease, but of course it is in the back of my mind that maybe the grapes helped contribute. Please do not give your dogs grapes, just to be safe.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes they're toxic, but a few grapes doesn't warrant an e-vet visit. I'd watch for tummy upset, other than that I'd just me sure not to give your dog grapes in the future.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

yikes, I feel like an idiot, I gave my 25 lb pup 4 raisins about an hour ago. (Actually they were 4 halves of yogurt covered raisins) I went online and found this, called the emergi vets and they recomended giving my girl 2tsp of Hydrogen Peroxide to get her to throw it all up. Sorry to turn a few stomachs with the details, but she did and all 4 were er...... accounted for. Whew. I have no idea if 4 half raisins would do her in (seems like such a tiny amount) but I guess it's better to be safe than sorry. Now of course I feel bad, but on the bright side my pup is fine... maybe a bit sore that she lost her dinner.....

CherryHill wrote that a single serving of raisins could kill a dog, but whats a serving size?? Wouldn't it be relative to the dogs body weight?


----------



## nanls (Apr 26, 2009)

We lost our Golden Retriever because she ate some grapes from a vine on our back patio fence. We did not know at the time it would make her so sick.......she died within a few minutes after we got her to the vet. She had ate them in previous years and no problem but that year (5 years ago) they were too much for her and she died suddenly. Needless to say we dug up all the grape vines after that. It's sad that more people don't know about this......we didn't until it happened to us.

Nancy


----------

